
How machine learning is revolutionising market intelligence - known
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2019/11/21/how-machine-learning-is-revolutionising-market-intelligence
======
nl
I have a product in this area.

I think it's _very_ difficult to build a generalized model that predicts stock
market movements based on news (outside very specific things - drugs that pass
testing, buyouts etc). It maybe possible to build specific models that track
the likelihood of particular events and then map these to movements though.

My product works on prioritising news for human analysts instead. This is much
more practical and works better with many companies existing work practices

~~~
buraka
I am working on similar lines as yours,Can you tell your company name? How did
you solve the challenges of getting/collecting news data

~~~
omarhaneef
We would be consumers of such products.

The problem is there are _so_ many similar products out there, and its hard to
even sift through the products.

This is such an issue that there are entire companies dedicating to reporting
the quality of other data products.

Eagle Alpha is one of them, for instance. They have something like 10,000
different data products in their index. Can you imagine what it would be like
to even browse the websites of 10k providers? Let alone talk to them about
their offerings?

I know, your service is news/sentiment related, and some of these look at
credit cards, and satellite photos, and foot traffic and so on. But the
consumer just wants to find a signal that will make money, so in essence,
you're competing with these other techniques as well.

------
mikojan
Yes, great, let's enhance the gambling problem that is modern finance by
replacing everybody with a data pile mixer. Can't wait for the next bail-out.
Very revolutionary.

~~~
le3dh4x0r
Nice!

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/9vwLX](http://archive.is/9vwLX)

~~~
daveguy
Any other archives? archive.is is refusing to connect.

~~~
imglorp
You might be using 1.1.1.1 dns. The workaround is a static hosts entry.

~~~
andy_ppp
Why does 1.1.1.1 block archive.is ?

~~~
imglorp
Prior discussion.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19828317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19828317)

The TLDR is there's a difference of opinions about how to use EDNS and protect
visitors' privacy. They'll get it hammered out. Until they do, you can just do
few host lookups with another name server and then stick that in your
/etc/hosts or wherever you do static names. For East coast US, I have

    
    
        94.16.117.236   archive.is
    

but of course that could break any time.

------
baq
can some machine learning AI revolutionize consumer intelligence please? i'm a
bit tired of being a analyzed to bits without any recourse.

~~~
ovi256
Consumers currently don't pay for digital services, so an advanced service of
the kind you describe (consumer intelligence, needing ML, etc) isn't
economically viable, except by selling data or showing ads, the two currently
known viable business models of selling to consumers. Which, of course, you
don't want.

~~~
pjmorris
If only there were some market-based solution, some way for consumers to
compensate providers for their services.

------
aaron695
They offer zero proof that "How machine learning is revolutionising market
intelligence "

But do have an ad for a company wanting more funding that might do it. They
even have this economist article on their front page -
[https://www.arkera.ai/](https://www.arkera.ai/)

Bit of a fail for the economist.com

